# ارجوا مساعدتي .. نبذه عن الاتصالات وكيفيه عمل دائرة Fire alarm



## فيصلووو (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا شباب
انا طالب هندسه اتصالات
ارجو منكم مساعدتي في تقرير عن دائرتي الالكترونيه ... 
ممكن الي عنده مقدمه او نبذه عن نشأة الاتصالات 
و ارجو من الي عنده موقع او شرح مبسط لكيفيه عمل دائرة Fire Alarm circuit 
ارجو مساعدتي باقرب فرصه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2007)

سبق تقديم انذار الحريق هنا رجاء استخدام البحث


----------



## قدقدقد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بيليببببببببببببب


----------



## معاذ الكمالي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

عندي النبذة لكن ماقدرت أرفعها لك


----------



## إلكترونيكس (31 ديسمبر 2007)

دوائر الانذار والحريق ما فى أكثر منها 
شوف ماذا تريد بالظبط وانا تحت أمرك إن شاء الله


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

FIRE SYSTEM DESIGN GUIDE
SYSTEM DESIGN
In order to undertake the process of designing a fire system for
a building it is necessary to have a sound understanding of the
relevant design standards, the legal framework surrounding
building safety legislation and a sound working knowledge of
product application theory. The importance of consultation with all
relevant parties cannot be over stressed, neither can the
importance of specialist advice in relevant areas. The following
system design process is intended to give a reasonable overview
of all the areas of knowledge required for the successful design of
a fire alarm system.
It is envisaged that the user will refer to the information contained
within the design section to determine the areas where further
detailed advice will be required and to give guidance as to where
such advice may be contained.
Due to the complex nature of legislation and design standards
relating to fire alarm system design, this design guide is not
intended to be a comprehensive guide to all aspects of fire alarm
design but rather a very useful source of background information
to which further application specific detailed information can be
added from other sources as required.
The standards referred to in this section relate to the UK and
Europe. Although the principles are broadly universal, it is
recommended for readers in other countries that they familiarise
themselves with specific local requirements from their own
standards, only using the British or European standards where
these have been accepted by local fire authorities. Information
relating to equipment facilities and performance apply to Cooper
Lighting and Security equipment and may not necessarily apply to
other manufacturers equipment. The reader should carefully check
whether such comments relate to equipment from other
manufacturers before considering alternative equipment.
OVERVIEW OF THE DESIGN PROCESS
The following describes a typical fire alarm system design process,
after each item a section number is provided which relates to the
area within the design guide where further information can be
found.
• Understand the reasons for installing the fire alarm system in the
specific property (section 1)
• Conduct a risk assessment to help determine requirements
(section 2)
• Consult with all interested parties (section 3)
• Decide on the relevant design standard (section 4)
• Establish if third party approval is required - for equipment and
/or installation.
• Decide on the type of alarm technology to be used
(see pages 16-20)
• Decide on the appropriate protection category and extent of
coverage where relevant (section 5)
• Discuss and agree the fire strategy (section 6)
• Plan the zoning of the building (section 6)
• Select and position relevant system components (section 7)
- Select the appropriate detectors for each area
- Position the detectors
- Select suitable callpoints and position at appropriate
locations
- Agree on the means of summoning the fire authority
- Plan the alarm signalling arrangements (sounders, beacons,
pagers etc)
OVERVIEW OF THE DESIGN PROCESS (cont’d)
• Select a suitable panel (suitably sized and rated with
adequate standby autonomy)
- Review the design such as to - minimise the potential for false
alarms (section 8)
- Select Contractor
- Ensure suitable wiring of the system (section 9)
- Make suitable arrangements for commissioning (section 10)
- Appoint/Establish responsible person (section 11)
- Make suitable arrangements for ongoing maintenance and
monitoring of system performance (section 11)
BACKGROUND LEGISLATION
The following section contains details of European legislation which
relates mainly to legal requirements placed on the manufacturer or
importer of equipment. The description is included here to give the
user/specifier an understanding of the subject.
EMC
The EMC directive requires that all electrical and electronic
equipment is able to co-exist without interference. There are two
basic levels, which relate to the type of environment, industrial
and commercial/light industrial. The industrial level allows
equipment to emit more electrical noise taking into account the
problem of containing electrical noise in large electrical machines.
EMC standards are continually evolving as communication
equipment becomes more sophisticated and measurement
techniques improve.
In principle Fire Alarm equipment must emit low levels of noise but
be able to withstand high levels, so that it can be used in all
applications. To that end a product family standard, EN50130-4
has been published to cover alarm equipment susceptibility and the
commercial/light industrial generic standard is used for emissions.
LVD
The Low Voltage Directive requires that all electrical equipment
connected to low voltage supplies (up to 1000V) must be safe.
Various standards are published relating to different types of
equipment but the general standard EN60950 is applied to fire
detection and alarm equipment.
Most items in commercial fire detection systems are designed to
work at Extra Low Voltage (24V) and so the LVD does not apply,
the exceptions being fire alarm panels, mains rated relays or
interfaces and other items of equipment connected to the mains
supply such as door closers, smoke vents etc.
CPD
The Construction Products Directive relates to building materials
and equipment fixed to the structure of the building. One section
of the directive relates to Safety In Case Of Fire and mandate
109 requires that all fire detection and alarm equipment is
third party certified to the relevant Harmonised European standard.
In most cases this will be a part of the EN54 suite of standards,
e.g. EN54-2 for control equipment or EN54-5 for heat detectors.
Many of these standards are published but are in the process of
harmonisation. Once harmonised there will be a transition period
before compliance becomes mandatory. Therefore at present third
party approval is voluntary but over the next few years it is
expected to become mandatory.


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

CPD (cont’d)
Third party testing to an EN54 standard is very expensive,
this may therefore restrict the level of customisation that can be
offered by manufacturers in the future.
CE MARKING
Currently CE marking is used to indicate that the equipment meets
the EMC and LV directives. It will also apply to CPD compliance
once mandated standards are in place for the items of equipment
in question. CE marking is not retrospective and generally it will be
clear as to what directive the marking relates to. The mandated
standards will be parts of EN54 for fire alarm and fire detection
systems.
RoHS
The Restriction of Hazardous Substances directive currently does
not apply to fire detection and alarm equipment. However it is
likely that once alternative materials become available and reliable
(particularly in the case of lead solder,) then the scope of the
directive will be enlarged to cover current exceptions and to
incorporate more materials. The objective of the directive is to
require manufacturers to stop using substances that potentially
provide some health risk, in electrical and electronic equipment.
1.0 WHY HAVE A FIRE ALARM SYSTEM?
The answer to this question depends on the premises in question
and the legal requirements. In large high-rise buildings, such
systems are essential to warn all occupants that a fire or
emergency situation exists and the system is used to control
evacuation in an orderly way. Large sites with a retained fire
brigade may require the system to call the brigade and direct them
to the area of risk. The property may have considerable intrinsic
value and the insurers either require a fire detection system or may
incentivise its use.
The building may be unoccupied for periods where equipment is
still powered and the owner wishes to ensure that if anything goes
wrong fire fighters are called to the scene in a timely manner.
Fire alarm systems are often used for other purposes as well as fire
detection and alarm, such as bomb alert signalling, monitoring
systems for high risk equipment or places, emergency call systems
and even class change systems for schools.
Sometimes fire detection and alarm systems are used to
compensate for structural fire protection shortcomings or to give
special cover for items of high value. Whatever the reason,
an automatic fire detection and alarm system generally provides
a network of manual callpoints, fire sensors and alarm warning
devices over the area covered. It is, in effect, the eyes and mouth
of the building to constantly monitor the building and warn if a fire
breaks out, or is suspected. In the same way we do if we see
flames or smell burning.
1.1 Insurance Requirements
Insurance requirements normally relate to the protection of property
- rather than life. The objective is therefore to detect fire as early as
possible and instigate measures to put the fire out with the
minimum amount of damage.
Generally a system designed for property protection will also give
protection of life as well but the essential difference is that the
requirements for property protection are driven from the insurance
company’s desires rather than law. BS5839-1 covers both life and
property protection, so is equally useful in both cases.
1.2 Legal Framework
Generally the legal requirement for a fire alarm system relates
to the protection of life. Either of those in the building or those
in adjacent buildings. The primary objective of life protection is
to warn occupants of the risk of fire and get them to a place of
safety as quickly as possible.
The UK traditionally had a number of regulations relating to
different types of building and has used the fire brigade to act as
a local enforcement agency either issuing or withholding fire
certificates depending on their view of the level of protection
provided. This has now changed and the government has
devolved the responsibility onto the building owners - with some
exceptions. This means that it will become the building owner (or
occupier) who is responsible to ensure that the building is safe for
those in and around it. The tool to establish the requirement is ‘risk
assessment’. The overall legal framework as it previously was and
is now are detailed in the charts below.
Acts of Parliament
Government Departments
Fire Authority & Building Control
Implement Legislation, they inspect
premises and decide upon requirements
then issue Fire Certificates to premises
that comply and are responsible for the
fire safest standards of the building
Employer
Uses contractor to install products to
meet fire authority requirements who
will then issue a fire certificate
British Standards Institute
Produces standards of best engineering
practice by consultation with all
parties. They are called up in guidance
documents as showing legal compliance
Enforced by courts
e.g. Home office, provide guidance
Fire Safety Bill - Act of Parliament Government Departments
Employers
and their
Fire Risk assessors
They have the total responsibility
for the Fire safety of the premises
Enforced by courts e.g. Home office, provide guidance
Fire Authority & Building Control
Implement Legislation check assessments
Competent Engineers
Specialists in fire alarm and emergency
lighting design installation and
maintenance provide technical assistance
British Standards Institute
Produces standards for equipment and
application that can be used by employers
to demonstrate compliance
If a fire detection or alarm system is required then it is
necessary to establish the specification for the system. In the
UK BS5839-1 is normally the appropriate standard for commercial
and industrial premises. BS5839-6 relates to residential premises
and other standards such as HTM 82 for hospitals relate to
specific building types.
FIRE SAFETY LEGISLATION - Previous Situation
Flowchart of Fire Safety for normal premises since
October 2006


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

2.0 RISK ASSESSMENT
The first step in the design process is the risk assessment.
It underpins the whole system strategy and therefore could be
argued as being the most important stage. Risk assessment is the
process of considering each part of a building from the point of
view of what fire hazards exist within an area and what would
happen in the event of fire or if explosion were to occur. This
would normally be done when considering the building from the
point of view of general safety. Clearly very small premises only
require a first level of fire protection, such as safe construction,
clear escape routes and a fire extinguisher. Equally obviously,
large hotels will require a fully automatic fire detection and alarm
system, multiple sets fire protection equipment and adequate
emergency lighting and escape signage. The Risk Assessment
process is to help building owners of buildings between these two
extremes make adequate and appropriate provision.
Building owners or operators will often want to employ the services
of a professional risk assessor to ensure that the building
is considered impartially and in adequate detail. However there
are checklists and technical advice available so that the task can
be done ‘in-house’. The Government web site for communities and
local government provides useful guidance on the subject
(www.communities.gov.uk). It is recommended that risk assessors
should be fully familiar with the requirements of the latest edition of
BS5839:1 and if in doubt consult a suitably qualified specialist.
3.0 CONSULT WITH ALL INTERESTED PARTIES
BS5839 stresses the need to consult with all interested parties
before embarking on a detailed design. As a minimum the
following need to consult to ensure that the fire detection and
alarm system meets the requirements of all concerned.
- The authority responsible for enforcing health and safety
legislation
- The property insurer
- The building user
- The proposed installer
- Fire engineering specialists (where appropriate)
4.0 RELEVANT STANDARDS
Standards are produced for equipment and the application of
equipment, they are generally produced or endorsed by BSI.
They represent recognised best practice either for the design,
manufacture or application of a particular product or product
range.
Often these standards are called up within guidance documents
for pieces of legislation and since they represent best current
practice, can be generally be used by employers to demonstrate
that equipment they have installed is adequate and appropriate.
The following standards relate to the UK and Europe. There are
other standards that relate to specific applications (such as
hospitals or data processing installations) and other countries will
have their own standards covering the same area as those listed.
4.1 BS5839
The BS5839 suite of standards relate to specific areas of
application for fire detection and alarm equipment. Specifically
part 1 relates to public premises and part 6 relates to residential
premises.
4.1 BS5839 (cont’d)
BS5839-1 is a comprehensive code of practice for fire detection
and alarm systems, the requirements relate to both life and property
protection and the standard includes much advice and comment
with is very useful in informing the building owner or system
specifier of the background to the requirements. The standard has
been developed through input from the whole fire detection
industry over a period of 30 years and is the distillation of expert
opinion and practical advice. The application notes that follow
relate to the requirements of BS5839:1 2002.
4.2 BS5588
The parts of BS5588 form the technical element of the building
regulations for England and Wales, they should be consulted to
establish the detailed requirements for the building in question.
BS5588 is mainly concerned with the structure and design of the
building but also contains some requirements for fire detection and
alarm systems. The requirements of BS5588 are incorporated
within the building regulations giving it mandatory legal status.
4.3 BS7273, BS EN 60079-14, BS EN 50281-1-2
The parts of BS7273 are codes of practice for different types of
fire protection systems. Generally this is considered separately to
fire alarm systems but there may be occasions where a trade off
can be made between the two systems, or where the two systems
interact and must be interfaced.
BS EN 60079-14 and 50281-1-2 cover areas where there may
be risk of explosive gas/vapour or dust respectively, reference to
them may be required in certain buildings or where there is a
change of use.
4.4 EN54
The EN54 suite of standards relates to the design and
performance of items of equipment that make up a fire detection
and alarm system. Each part relates to a different piece of
equipment, for example part 3 relates to alarm devices, part 11 to
call points, part 4 to power supplies etc.
Some parts of the standards have options with requirements. These
relate to specific features that are required in certain applications
but not all. For example all control and indicating equipment must
be able to detect fire (with the help of appropriate input devices),
must monitor certain functions (such as cables for open and short
circuit faults) and must have a disablement facility so that functions
or areas of cover can be switched off for maintenance or similar
activities. However it is optional to have a test facility or delays to
outputs, but if such features are either provided or required in the
application (e.g. to allow a local search for fire prior to calling the
brigade) then those facilities must meet specified criteria.
It is therefore necessary when specifying compliance to EN54 that
the relevant part is identified and that the application standard
(such as BS5839-1) is consulted to identify specific options. For
example, the UK fire brigade almost always will require zonal light
emitting indicators to be incorporated in control equipment to show
the extent of the fire event at a glance; this is an option in EN54-2
and many countries in Europe do not require such displays.
4.5 BS7671
BS7671 was previously known as the IEE wiring regulations.
The standard is called up in BS5839-1 and covers the installation
of the system.


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

​2.0 RISK ASSESSMENT
The first step in the design process is the risk assessment.
It underpins the whole system strategy and therefore could be
argued as being the most important stage. Risk assessment is the
process of considering each part of a building from the point of
view of what fire hazards exist within an area and what would
happen in the event of fire or if explosion were to occur. This
would normally be done when considering the building from the
point of view of general safety. Clearly very small premises only
require a first level of fire protection, such as safe construction,
clear escape routes and a fire extinguisher. Equally obviously,
large hotels will require a fully automatic fire detection and alarm
system, multiple sets fire protection equipment and adequate
emergency lighting and escape signage. The Risk Assessment
process is to help building owners of buildings between these two
extremes make adequate and appropriate provision.
Building owners or operators will often want to employ the services
of a professional risk assessor to ensure that the building
is considered impartially and in adequate detail. However there
are checklists and technical advice available so that the task can
be done ‘in-house’. The Government web site for communities and
local government provides useful guidance on the subject
(www.communities.gov.uk). It is recommended that risk assessors
should be fully familiar with the requirements of the latest edition of
BS5839:1 and if in doubt consult a suitably qualified specialist.
3.0 CONSULT WITH ALL INTERESTED PARTIES
BS5839 stresses the need to consult with all interested parties
before embarking on a detailed design. As a minimum the
following need to consult to ensure that the fire detection and
alarm system meets the requirements of all concerned.
- The authority responsible for enforcing health and safety
legislation
- The property insurer
- The building user
- The proposed installer
- Fire engineering specialists (where appropriate)
4.0 RELEVANT STANDARDS
Standards are produced for equipment and the application of
equipment, they are generally produced or endorsed by BSI.
They represent recognised best practice either for the design,
manufacture or application of a particular product or product
range.
Often these standards are called up within guidance documents
for pieces of legislation and since they represent best current
practice, can be generally be used by employers to demonstrate
that equipment they have installed is adequate and appropriate.
The following standards relate to the UK and Europe. There are
other standards that relate to specific applications (such as
hospitals or data processing installations) and other countries will
have their own standards covering the same area as those listed.
4.1 BS5839
The BS5839 suite of standards relate to specific areas of
application for fire detection and alarm equipment. Specifically
part 1 relates to public premises and part 6 relates to residential
premises.
4.1 BS5839 (cont’d)
BS5839-1 is a comprehensive code of practice for fire detection
and alarm systems, the requirements relate to both life and property
protection and the standard includes much advice and comment
with is very useful in informing the building owner or system
specifier of the background to the requirements. The standard has
been developed through input from the whole fire detection
industry over a period of 30 years and is the distillation of expert
opinion and practical advice. The application notes that follow
relate to the requirements of BS5839:1 2002.
4.2 BS5588
The parts of BS5588 form the technical element of the building
regulations for England and Wales, they should be consulted to
establish the detailed requirements for the building in question.
BS5588 is mainly concerned with the structure and design of the
building but also contains some requirements for fire detection and
alarm systems. The requirements of BS5588 are incorporated
within the building regulations giving it mandatory legal status.
4.3 BS7273, BS EN 60079-14, BS EN 50281-1-2
The parts of BS7273 are codes of practice for different types of
fire protection systems. Generally this is considered separately to
fire alarm systems but there may be occasions where a trade off
can be made between the two systems, or where the two systems
interact and must be interfaced.
BS EN 60079-14 and 50281-1-2 cover areas where there may
be risk of explosive gas/vapour or dust respectively, reference to
them may be required in certain buildings or where there is a
change of use.
4.4 EN54
The EN54 suite of standards relates to the design and
performance of items of equipment that make up a fire detection
and alarm system. Each part relates to a different piece of
equipment, for example part 3 relates to alarm devices, part 11 to
call points, part 4 to power supplies etc.
Some parts of the standards have options with requirements. These
relate to specific features that are required in certain applications
but not all. For example all control and indicating equipment must
be able to detect fire (with the help of appropriate input devices),
must monitor certain functions (such as cables for open and short
circuit faults) and must have a disablement facility so that functions
or areas of cover can be switched off for maintenance or similar
activities. However it is optional to have a test facility or delays to
outputs, but if such features are either provided or required in the
application (e.g. to allow a local search for fire prior to calling the
brigade) then those facilities must meet specified criteria.
It is therefore necessary when specifying compliance to EN54 that
the relevant part is identified and that the application standard
(such as BS5839-1) is consulted to identify specific options. For
example, the UK fire brigade almost always will require zonal light
emitting indicators to be incorporated in control equipment to show
the extent of the fire event at a glance; this is an option in EN54-2
and many countries in Europe do not require such displays.
4.5 BS7671
BS7671 was previously known as the IEE wiring regulations.
The standard is called up in BS5839-1 and covers the installation
of the system.


----------



## mohanad1988 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي فيصل بالنسبة لل Fire Alarm System كل ما عليك عمله هو البحث في مادة مختبر الميكروبروسيسور 
فهو موجود و مطبق على قطعة هاردوير فبتوجب عليك فهم طريقة عملها منها فهي مكتوبة بالاسيمبلي كود
بالتوفيق


----------

